# Wolfpack Quiet Qualifier 2018



## greentgoatgal (Mar 13, 2018)

Anyone else going? I'll be there, and it's going to be my first comp ever so I'm pretty excited 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WolfpackQuietQualifier2018


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 13, 2018)

signed up as soon as i saw it. sad there's no FMC for a quiet comp


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 13, 2018)

obelisk477 said:


> signed up as soon as i saw it. sad there's no FMC for a quiet comp


Just couldn't make it happen this time. If I was going to do FMC, I would do a mo3 and there just wasn't three hours available for the competition I wanted. Aka a competition for many people to qualify for nats. So hosting 3-7 and all BLD events is a lot of events in one day. And those events are more desired for people who still need to qualify. SE champs has FMC at least!

Also, I hope many of you can make it! (I'm the organizer and one of the delegates)
It should be a fun (and long) competition!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 13, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Anyone else going? I'll be there, and it's going to be my first comp ever so I'm pretty excited
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WolfpackQuietQualifier2018


It looks like a really fun comp with great events, but unfortunately it is to far away from me. : ( 
However, I wish you the best at the competition and I hope that you do really well, which I am sure you will (especially since you are already really good).


----------



## Eelephant (Mar 15, 2018)

What does the name mean? What is a "quiet" qualifier?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 15, 2018)

Eelephant said:


> What does the name mean? What is a "quiet" qualifier?


It’s just the name 
The second half of the schedule is all blind events (aka quiet). 
The name in no way limits who can compete!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 23, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> @ducttapecuber, do you know what time megaminx and square 1 are going to be at? You don't have them in the schedule.


Megaminx is at 1:30. 
Square-1 is tentative. Look at the events list.


----------

